# Free et powermac 9500/180 sur quel mac OS??



## tatiana (3 Février 2007)

Free (freebox HD) ne fonctionne qu'à partir de mac OS 8.5 apparemment, or on va me donner un powermac 9500/180 avec, je crois, mac OS 7. ..., et je voudrais savoir si je peux faire une mise à jour du système d'exploitation  facilement et si oui laquelle choisir????

d'après ce que j'ai compris le powermac 9500 peut supporter jusqu'à mac OS 9.1.

Alors est-ce que je dois faire ça? Est-ce judicieux de télécharger une mise à jour et de l'installer sur le powermac? Et comment je l'installe?

est-ce que la machine va supporter le haut débit? les pages vont-elles s'afficher rapidement? à quelle vitesse?

est-ce que je devrais acheter quelque chose pour booster ma machine et que internet fonctionne alors plus rapidement?


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2007)

Ta Freebox fait routeur, donc quel que soit l'Os, tu te mets en Dhcp. Ca fonctionne.

Pour passer &#224; l'Os9, il faut l'acheter (petite recherche sur le site)

Ca ne sera pas hyper rapide, mais fonctionnel.

Pour aller plus vite, il te faudrait un ordi plus puissant qui supporte X.


----------



## Vivid (3 Février 2007)

il te faut le systeme adapter a ton mac ,par exemple pour os X il te faut minimum un cray! .
En pratique et pour etre sur, tu peut par exemple commencer a utiliser le systeme minimum utiliser par ta becane et pourquoi pas chronometrer le temps de reponse avec les applications que tu vas utiliser et faire le comparatif. Parceque en fait l'important dans un Os c'est bien l'optimisation qui a ete faite pour tel ou tel processeur, je crois que le 9.x ete optimiser pour le G4  est altivec, 

Maintenant pour le net... grace au usines a gaz, tel que java et autres programmes issue de la POO, ils ont rendu le net tres difficile pour ta machine qui aura a naviguer sur des sites utilisants ces programmes.

je crois que pour le 9.x il a ete mise au point pour les


----------



## tatiana (4 Février 2007)

ah ok, merci pour vos infos

je vais donc me mettre en dhcp. et si ça marche pas je vous demanderais peut-être encore des petits conseils d'ici trois semaines quand j'aurais reçu la freebox.

sinon question puissance, dès que la nouveau macbook sort je cours l'acheter et y' aura plus de problème.

D'ailleurs une question à ce sujet si je peux me permettre...(oui oui j'irai voir dans les forums aussi) le macbook qui se vend actuellement (celui à 1500euros) vous pensez qu'il vaut le tout dernier powerbook (celui juste avant le macbookpro)?

merci pour les infos

tat':rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2007)

&#199;a n'est pas comparable, le MacBook ne remplace pas le PowerBook mais l'iBook. Il est loin d'avoir les m&#234;mes possibilit&#233;s. Si tu veux comparer avec le PowerBook, il faut le faire avec le MacBook Pro.

Par contre, point de vue performance pure (rapidit&#233;, quoi), avec des softs UB, il est bien s&#251;r plus rapide.

Va voir dans le forum Mac portables pour plus de d&#233;tails, ici, c'est plut&#244;t le coin des PowerBook G3 et plus anciens.


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2007)

tatiana a dit:


> ah ok, merci pour vos infos
> 
> je vais donc me mettre en dhcp. et si ça marche pas je vous demanderais peut-être encore des petits conseils d'ici trois semaines quand j'aurais reçu la freebox.
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiète pas ça marche, j'ai un LCII  en Ethernet/DHCP qui surfe en 7.5 sans soucis  Enfin il surfe, disons à sa vitesse ...


----------



## tatiana (6 Février 2007)

j'irai jeter un coup d'oeil dans les forums pour mieux comprendre les différences entre les deux machines.

Sinon je viens d'apprendre que le 9500/180MP que je vais récupérer tourne avec Mac Os 9.1 (l'ancienne propriétaire l'avait mis à jour)donc pour le net yaura pas de problème normalement, comme vous me le disiez.

En tout cas je ferais un petit topo (d'ici 3semaines...) des résultats de ma bête de course avec free (temps d'affichage etc...) ça pourra toujours donner une idée à quelqu'un qui chercherait ces infos.


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2007)

j'ai la meme becane et je suis entraint de la testee sur plusieurs os 7.5.5 jusqu'au 9, histoire de connaitre la vitesse du boot... sur differentes configurations, pour le net ou le develloppement.

a+


----------



## tatiana (7 Février 2007)

Ah je suis curieuse de savoir les résultats que tu vas obtenir, si tu veux bien m'en faire part.

a+


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2007)

ce sera avec plaisir.


----------



## tatiana (8 Février 2007)

Ok Merci! 

à bientôt


----------



## Vivid (10 Février 2007)

le systeme le plus ancien que j'ai pu trouver est un 8.1, le 7.6 j'ai pas. Donc a ma droite le 8.1 et a ma gauche le 9.1.

les comparaisons, sur un 8600, les durs etant en scsi 2 (pro raid formac) interne, les extensions permettent de faire de la programmation, a noter j'ai enlever toutes les extensions quicktime et quickdraw 3d, j'en ai pas besoin. Par contre les extensions ne sont pas toutes identiques sur les deux sytemes utilises, mais bon, vous verrez c'est 'quif quif'

les extensions pour le 9.1, pour le 8.1;

le boot du 9.1 =>2 minutes 45 et 32,8 Mo utliser

celui du  8.1 =>2'20 et 20 Mo d'utillisees.

maintenant les calculs; 9.1 avec extensions et sans extensions
et la, sans extensions en calcul pur, le 9.1 et plus rapide! sauf pour les graphiques vue que j'utilise une carte matrox millenium II

on continue le 9.1 et le 8.1 les deux brut de brut, sans extensions.. je vous laisse decouvrir la surprise..

et le 8.1 avec et sans extension

a+


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

Ce ne sont pas des différences très grandes quand même.

J'aimais bien Speedometer. J'avais même fait les tests sur un Amiga avec un 68060 et l'émulateur ShapeShifter (mais ce n'est pas vraiment de l'émulation car même famille de processeur). Il était aussi puissant que le PPC601. Et c'était la seule façon de faire tourner Mac OS sur un 68060.


----------



## Vivid (10 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas des différences très grandes quand même.



Vraiment pas, je suis d'accord, utile uniquement pour du calcul pur (et encore), raytracing..
Maintenant j'irais tater du code (CopyBits par exemple) pour deja voir le code en lui meme et puis.....

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> le systeme le plus ancien que j'ai pu trouver est un 8.1, le 7.6 j'ai pas. Donc a ma droite le 8.1 et a ma gauche le 9.1.
> 
> les comparaisons, sur un 8600, les durs etant en scsi 2 (pro raid formac) interne, les extensions permettent de faire de la programmation, a noter j'ai enlever toutes les extensions quicktime et quickdraw 3d, j'en ai pas besoin. Par contre les extensions ne sont pas toutes identiques sur les deux sytemes utilises, mais bon, vous verrez c'est 'quif quif'
> 
> ...



Le système 8.1, bien que comportant encore un peu de code 680x0, était quand même très largement optimisé PowerPC, mais par contre, c'est un système plus léger que le 9.1, il n'est donc pas surprenant que ce bench-test le donne plus rapide que le 9.1, bien plus lourd à tirer, mais là différence n'est pas que là, le 9.1 est fonctionnellement plus riche (gestion des nouvelles interfaces, USB et Firewire, entre autre, ce que le 8.1 ne gère pas), et surtout, plus stable que le 8.1.

Sur une machine comme le 8600, je pense que le meilleur compromis, c'est le 8.6. Guère plus lourd que le 8.1, il présente l'avantage d'être à 100% écrit en code PowerPC, exit les derniers restes de code 680x0, et en outre, il dispose d'un système de gestion mémoire amélioré qui lui donne une stabilité proche de celle du 9.1


----------



## tatiana (10 Février 2007)

ouiiiou
 hé bien j'en apprends des choses...(bien que je ne comprenne pas tout)
merci pour toutes ces infos/résultats


----------



## Vivid (11 Février 2007)

tatiana a dit:


> ouiiiou
> hé bien j'en apprends des choses...(bien que je ne comprenne pas tout)
> merci pour toutes ces infos/résultats



lance toi, c'est toujours utiles.


----------



## tatiana (11 Février 2007)

:rose: hum ok alors, je ne suis pas sûre que c'est que tu voulais dire mais en tous cas si tu me réponds ça me servira sûrement toujours:
qu'est-ce que scsi?
à quoi sert une extension? à quoi sert de l'enlever?
et le boot c'est quoi?
je crois que c'est tout.

((Finalement je n'ai pas acheté le 9500 pcq on va me prêter un ebook. Mais j'ai un petit regret. J'aurais bien aimé tester. 

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, une amie à moi vend un Powermac 9500/180 MP sous mac 0s 0.1  avec un zip  pour 50euros))


----------



## Vivid (11 Février 2007)

tatiana a dit:


> :rose: hum ok alors, je ne suis pas sûre que c'est que tu voulais dire mais en tous cas si tu me réponds ça me servira sûrement toujours:
> qu'est-ce que scsi?
> à quoi sert une extension? à quoi sert de l'enlever?
> et le boot c'est quoi?
> ...



>qu'est-ce que scsi?

c'est un bus, des fils si tu prefere qui connecte la carte mere (ram, microprocesseur...) au(x) disque dur et qui transfere les donnees de ton ou tes disques (pour etre traitees) vers la carte mere 

>à quoi sert une extension? à quoi sert de l'enlever?

c'est un programme qui rajoute des fonctions a ton systeme, charger en ram, desactiver il allege ta ram. Extension que tu peut desactiver via (sous os 9 par exemple et autre) le 'gestionnaire d'extension' dans ton tableau de bord

> et le boot c'est quoi?
la phase de chargement de ton systeme en ram. De l'affichage du 'Mac os' a l'afichage du bureau.

voila en gros tres gros 
a+


----------



## tatiana (12 Février 2007)

Ok 

MERCI, ça donne envie d'en savoir plus, il faudrait que je choppe un plan de l'"architecture" d'un ordi. Je vais essayer de trouver ça. Mais "en gros, très gros" j'ai compris


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2007)

Le SCSI est une norme concurrente de l'IDE. Le matériel est plus cher que l'IDE mais aussi plus performant, et surtout permet d'atteindre un utilisation bien meilleure de la bande passante que l'IDE. Un peu comme le Firewire aujourd'hui. C'est à dire qu'on est beaucoup plus proche du débit maximum autorisé par le bus SCSI que par le bus IDE. Par exemple sur de l'ultraWide SCSI (40 Mo/s max), j'arrivais à obtenir 33/35 Mos/s (avec un disque dur  performant). En général en IDE, tu considères comme excellent 60% de la bande passante. Je parle surtout des années 80/90. L'IDE a fait de gros progrès en ATA-5/6 et surtout avec son successeur le Serial ATA.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> ... Un peu comme le Firewire aujourd'hui. ...



Oui, bon, là, c'est assez illusoire, vu que dans les boîtiers Firewire, on trouve un "bridge" (convertisseur ATA ou SATA/Firewire), et un disque ATA ou SATA, donc, en pratique, on en reste aux limitations respectives de l'ATA (IDE) ou du SATA (serial ATA).

Bon, c'est déjà pas mal, tu me diras


----------

